
Inequality, Bargaining Power, and Startups - devinhelton
https://devinhelton.com/inequality
======
PaulHoule
Fundamentally why Zuckerburg, Gates, Walton, etc. got rich so fast was not
tthey got control of a revenue stream but instead he was able to give
themselves stock in a company in an early phase which then went public.

This particular institution goes back a lot longer than the Reagan
administration but it is something that can't be taken for granted.

